# Dependant tax credit - Can you claim for children



## Samantha (14 Sep 2007)

Can you confirm to me if you can claim the dependant tax credit for your children ? One of my friend told me that I should claim it but I thaught that in order to claim it the children have to be disabled which it is not the case with my children. I had a look at the revenue website but I find the explanation in regard with son or daughter not very clear, I try to ring the revenue but no answer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2007)

Samantha said:


> Can you confirm to me if you can claim the dependant tax credit for your children ? One of my friend told me that I should claim it but I thaught that in order to claim it the children have to be disabled which it is not the case with my children.


She is wrong if she thinks that you can claim it just for having children and you are correct that this only applies in the case of disabled children. See here:
[broken link removed]


> You can claim the Dependent Relative Tax Credit if you maintain at your own expense a:
> 
> Relative, including a relative of your spouse, who is unable, due to old age or infirmity, to maintain himself or herself
> Widowed father or mother of yourself or your spouse, regardless of the state of his/her health
> Son or daughter who resides with you and on whose services you are compelled to depend due to old age or infirmity.


Would the _Home Carer's Tax Credit _be relevant to your situation?

[broken link removed]

Or the _One Parent Family Tax Credit _(see [broken link removed]) or SW One Parent Family Payment?


----------



## Samantha (17 Sep 2007)

Thanks Clubman.


----------



## T1204 (19 Sep 2007)

Hi samantha, you can claim a 'single parent tax credit' or at least that's what i think it's called, whereby you'll get less income tax taken from your wages. I claim it for my son and pay very little PAYE each week.


----------

